

Show HN: Monthly Readers Club – A Book Subscription Service - brandedMan
http://www.monthlyreadersclub.com/

======
brandedMan
Hey HN. I built this to help people read more. Talking with friends and
coworkers, I kept hearing about how they use to read all the time, but
stopped. I definitely wasn't reading as much as I wanted either. Making time
to read is hard after work, other commitments, and trying to have a social
life.

To make things easier, I made Monthly Book Club. You sign up for either a
monthly subscription or a "business course" and get delivered a book that fits
your genre or topic each month. Spacing a book out over a month is pretty easy
and knowing another book is coming next month motivates you to read the
current one.

That's the idea anyway. The cool thing about subscription "boxes" is that they
have low overhead. If you consider this my MVP, it probably cost me $200-300
and most of that was the LLC registration. My plan is to market to business
schools and businesses because books are still one of the best ways to learn
soft skills.

Any feedback would be appreciated!

